# 2012 Outback 298Re



## SkipBorn (Sep 11, 2011)

I am considering the purchase of the Outback 298RE and know nothing about Outback trailers. Does anyone have any feedback, good or bad on the Outback brand?
I am not new to trailers and have owned a few in the past. Just never heard of the Outbacks!

Any input would be appreciated!


----------



## wiscoheels (Oct 24, 2009)

We traded in our previous Outback to purchase the 298. We have been enjoying the space in the 'living room'. DW loves the room and openness. We were pleased that the the outside storage is now completely through in the front. We went with the table and chairs so we don't hit our heads on the light above. DW wants an ottoman to put up here feet and for storage. Found a few Gilligans -- the switch for the tv is upside down . . . to raise the TV you push the button down. The slide out switches were a bit goofed up too. But we figured it all out and again enjoy our Outback.


----------



## SkipBorn (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. Sounds like you are enjoying the new unit. We too are going with the table and chairs instead of the other. Found the other not too comfortable.

We like the idea of two slides as it does open it up more providing more space inside!

So, all in all you are satisfied with the product aside from the minor button thingies?

Thanks again!


----------



## wiscoheels (Oct 24, 2009)

Yes we are. We enjoyed our previous Outback and we were very pleased with our dealer. Both reasons led us to purchase this one. The key was no one else, at least we didn't see, had a floorplan as this one.


----------



## SkipBorn (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for the good information...it is appreciated!

I havent seen another floorplan like this either, and I have done alot of searching!!!

Happy camping!

~Skip


----------



## SkipBorn (Sep 11, 2011)

I see you tow with a 2008 Suburban 2500. I was wondering if it pulls well without 'feeling' too heavy? I have a 2008 Chevy 2500 HD and dont know if I should have any concerns. According to the owners manual the trailer falls well within allowances but you never know just how well it will do until you hook-up and go!


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

SkipBorn said:


> I see you tow with a 2008 Suburban 2500. I was wondering if it pulls well without 'feeling' too heavy? I have a 2008 Chevy 2500 HD and dont know if I should have any concerns. According to the owners manual the trailer falls well within allowances but you never know just how well it will do until you hook-up and go!


we have a 2011 295RE, basically the early 298RE, same floorplan but w/o the bedroom wardrobe slideout. Tow it with a 04 Silverado 2500HD Crew cab Duramax. Hardly know it is behind us. Very stable trailer for towing, tongue weight is a bit high, we are at 1400lbs with full fresh water tank, 298RE is even heavier, so get a good hitch, and don't underestimate the tongue weight!!

We've put 6000 miles on our this last year, total of about 90 days camping, have another 45 days or so planned yet this year. next trip is 3 weeks down to Yosemite, last year 3 weeks in Zion/Bryce Canyon/Kodachrome Basin.

We love the trailer, first floorplan DW & I liked. Works great when our adult kids come and/or grandkids, THEY get to make up the airbed and take it down (it is comfortable), and lots of room for DW and I on long trips.

No major issues with the construction, dealer has been more than willing to fix the few things that needed adjusting. Amazingly Keystone gave us brand new alloy wheels this summer. Just before the warranty expired I noticed a few spots where the clear coat was starting to discolor. Expected a response of "normal wear" but the dealer took pictures sent them to keystone and about two weeks later dealer called and said a set of new wheels arrived!

Outback folks must actually use the trailers, seem well laid out and continous improvements. Now they have rear bike hitch! nice! storage under the couch, etc.

I'd say they are a mid-range trailer, definitely not a high end trailer, but none the less we are very happy.

As big as the 298RE is I'd recomend a Reese Dual cam, equalizer or equivalent WD sway control setup. IMHO don't try to get by with a 1200 round bar hitch setup unless you can really weight a loaded tongue and see if it is below 1200lbs. I'll bet it won't be. You really need something bigger, means a trunnion setup which is more $$.

things to consider:
1) the WFCO converter is fine if you don't do any dry camping. if you do, toss it and get a PD drop in replacement. WFCO while rated for a 55A charge current rarely achieve it and it NEVER will in a 298RE, power run to the battery is to long. You'll be stuck with 10A a or so charge rate which will take forever to charge the batteries. 
2) A single AC unit on this big a trailer is marginal. do a search and see the mods I and others have done to improve airflow. It will make a BIG difference in cooling. But it's still a lot to cool with a single air. Get the 15K BTU A/C if it's available.
3) to help cooling, consider replacing the bath fan and adding an additional fan to the living vent with a Fantastic/MaxAir or equiv fan at some point.
4) be careful with the linoleum. It's pretty thin and some folks have cut theirs accidently pretty easily. We've been careful (and lucky) and so far no issues.

The biggest drawback, and it's one we knew about when we bough it, is that any trailer 35' long limits the choice of campsites. Not an issue with RV parks, but can be an issue with older state and FS campgrounds. But, it's a tradeoff we decided we could live with. A few of our favorite sites are now off limits, but now we can go for a month or more and be comfortable.


----------



## SkipBorn (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the valuable information, it really helps. The length was something I was concerned about. My current trailer is a 26 footer...big difference!

We havent dry camped in a long, long time...I like the hook-ups!

Thank-you for your help!


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

SkipBorn said:


> Thanks for all the valuable information, it really helps. The length was something I was concerned about. My current trailer is a 26 footer...big difference!
> 
> We havent dry camped in a long, long time...I like the hook-ups!
> 
> Thank-you for your help!


you'll probably find that backing the 298 is going to be easier than your 26ft, certainly no harder. longer trailers don't react as quick so once you figure out when to start a turn, I find it actually easier to back than my 18' cargo trailer and my utility trailer.


----------



## MacTeam (Jul 27, 2008)

x2 Whether pulling the 295/298 or backing it up, these units are amazing, very easy to control.

KTMRacer is correct though about the hitch weight, it is substantial - I truly hope you have a power lift to raise and lower that baby! That was #1 on my list.

Enjoy it, best floorplan KeyStone has ever released (IMHO).


----------



## SkipBorn (Sep 11, 2011)

Wow...the tongue is a shocker. You are pushing 1400lbs!!??!!

I guess the brochure isnt even close to being accurate. It list the weight at around 750lbs...but of course I expect that is dry weight too which would make a difference. If I do purchase this trailer I will most certainly invest in a new WD hitch. I'll check out the one you recommend. Is that one that you use?
As far as going down the road, no surprises I assume?

I will be towing with a 2008 6.0 litre, Silverado 2500HD. In your opinion is this okay?

Thanks again for your input!


----------



## wiscoheels (Oct 24, 2009)

We have had little problem with towing the trailer. We use the Blue Ox. It had a defect but was replaced free of charge. We have been happy with the Blue Ox as it is both WD and sway. And yes, the power hitch is great!! Wouldn't camp without it. And since we rarely dry camp, we have found no problem with the hitch wt. We usually camp with full hookup including septic. We'll be out this weekend again with the trailer.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

SkipBorn said:


> Wow...the tongue is a shocker. You are pushing 1400lbs!!??!!
> 
> I guess the brochure isnt even close to being accurate. It list the weight at around 750lbs...but of course I expect that is dry weight too which would make a difference. If I do purchase this trailer I will most certainly invest in a new WD hitch. I'll check out the one you recommend. Is that one that you use?
> As far as going down the road, no surprises I assume?
> ...


ya, the brochures and stickers are right on for empty weight (mine was 7020 empty per the sticker and I weighed it on the way home and it was 7025). Now for hitch weights, they are accurate, but pretty misleading since the empty factory hitch weight is without batteries or propane in the tanks to start with.

empty hitch weight 750 + 150 (2 batteries) +60 (propane)=960 REAL empty hitch weight. pass through in the front. water tank in the front. I'm at 1250 loaded with an empty fresh water tank. Add 45 gallons of fresh water and I'm right at 1375-1400. That's measured with a Sherline tongue weight scale. When I bought the trailer the sales guys warned me about the tongue weight, said it will be at least 1200lbs. For once an honest sales guy. Electric tongue jack should be the first addition on your list!

I have a Reese Dual Cam trunnion bar setup with 1700lb bars and a 2.5" stinger since my truck has a Reese Class V hitch with 2.5" reciever. The Reese 1500lb setup is less expensive and probably more than adequate. A 1200lb setup IMHO is inadequate. I couldn't get my Truck front end back to unloaded height with 1200lb bars. I'm very satisfied with the Reese Dual Cam. Takes a little time to get set up properly, but once set up works very well. The trailer is very stable as designed. Even in bad columbia gorge winds the combo is very stable.

there are other very good hitch/sway control combos out there. Reese DC, Equalizer, blue ox, hensley etc. all have lots of happy owners. Take your pick.

I tow with a duramax CC 4x4 short (6.5') box. the 6.0 litre is a good combo and I doubt you'll have any problems towing with it. You'll still be way under the trailer and Combined rating. Had a friend with a 2005 6 litre who towed just as heavy a trailer all over the country with no problems. As you'd expect Mountain passes did slow him down, but not unreasonably according to him. And I suspect the 2005 has noticeably less HP and Torque than the 2008. In any case the truck makes a very comfortable tow vehicle!

My only comment is that chevy is known for having a pretty week reciever on trucks, at least through 2006. I bent my factory reciever with a 900lb load with WD. Tossed the factory reciever and went with a Reese Class V. take a look at your reciever, Chevy did upgrade and at some point went to a Class V 2.5" reciever. If yours still has a Class IV look at the rating and watch it.


----------



## SkipBorn (Sep 11, 2011)

Your input is appreciated very much. I didnt really consider the added weight to the tongue but it was in the back of my mind. I guess maybe I was ignoring it. That would be a big mistake! I will have a new WD hitch in place before I hook up for the 1st time if we decide this is the trailer for us...and it's looking that way! I'll also have the power jack installed before hooking up!


----------



## SkipBorn (Sep 11, 2011)

It just dawned on me that my P/U did come with Class V 2.5 receiver...I think it must be a 2.5. The receiver came with a sleeve to make it a two inch for those people who had the standard hitch, like me. So, I assume the new WD hitches can be bought with a 2.5" receiver?


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

SkipBorn said:


> It just dawned on me that my P/U did come with Class V 2.5 receiver...I think it must be a 2.5. The receiver came with a sleeve to make it a two inch for those people who had the standard hitch, like me. So, I assume the new WD hitches can be bought with a 2.5" receiver?


yes, you can get a 2.5" shank for use with a WD hitch head. If your reciever is a 2.5" I'd recomend a 2.5" shank regardless. The reason is that the sleeve and a 2" shank will give you more "slop" and take away from your range of downward hitch angle on the WD setup. And give you more unwanted "up and down" movement at the hitch head over bumps etc.

At least with Reese, ALL the Class IV or V WD hitch heads will fit either a 2 or 2.5" shank, the shanks are either 2 or 2.5" at the reciever end and taper to the same size where the hitch head mounts.


----------



## SkipBorn (Sep 11, 2011)

I was in at the local dealer yesterday trying to swing the deal and we still have not yet been able to come to a final agreement. This morning I called and gave him my final offer and we'll see where it goes. I also found that the place has a Blue Ox 1500lb WD hitch in stock as well as the power hitch jack. I will have both of these installed if we can swing the deal.

I'm a little nervous about pulling such a long trailer as I have never pulled something this long before. I did call the parks where we like to camp and found that they can accomodate up to 40' trailers so that isnt an issue...it just seems so long, but then again its due to the floor plan being what it is and thats the part I really like about this trailer.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

SkipBorn said:


> I was in at the local dealer yesterday trying to swing the deal and we still have not yet been able to come to a final agreement. This morning I called and gave him my final offer and we'll see where it goes. I also found that the place has a Blue Ox 1500lb WD hitch in stock as well as the power hitch jack. I will have both of these installed if we can swing the deal.
> 
> I'm a little nervous about pulling such a long trailer as I have never pulled something this long before. I did call the parks where we like to camp and found that they can accomodate up to 40' trailers so that isnt an issue...it just seems so long, but then again its due to the floor plan being what it is and thats the part I really like about this trailer.


I was nervous about pulling ours when we first got it, but that went away quickly. It seems like a well balanced trailer, even w/o sway control it tows well. Just watched sharp turns well to get an idea of how far it drops to the inside, and a few times backing to see when it starts to turn. DW has even towed it down the columbia river gorge in a bad sidewind, and she decided towing a big trailer wasn't all that scary. (At least on the interstate!). We went from a 20' cargo trailer/camp trailer up to the 298RE and adapted very quickly.

Hope you can come to a deal, you'll love the trailer!


----------



## 2112 (Aug 17, 2011)

I was ready to squeeze the trigger on the 295RE until we walked through the 277RL. We love the floor plan on both but liked the bedroom and the fact of no slide out on the enterance side of the 277. I was intemidated at first as well but got over it quickly.


----------



## SkipBorn (Sep 11, 2011)

The dealer guy called me yesterday and left a message letting me know he could meet my terms and if I wanted the trailer was mine!

So, I guess we are the proud new owners of the 298RE!


----------



## MacTeam (Jul 27, 2008)

Awesome news. You will not regret buying this unit. (except when it's a rainy day at the campsite and everyone comes to your trailer because it's the only one big enough for the gang and then proceed to drink all your beer)









As others have said, it really tows well, I often leave the sway control at home if I'm just going a short distance (always use the WD bars of course).

Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## wiscoheels (Oct 24, 2009)

Congrats! Enjoy the walk through and finding out everything you can from the dealer about the camper. You will enjoy spending a few hours making sure everything is okay before you leave the lot. The dealer from whom I purchased did his own walk through before I arrived, and then insisted that we do it together so that I was comfortable with everything. That's why I return to our dealer.


----------



## SkipBorn (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks folks!

We're happy to be 'Official Outbackers" and look forward to bringing the new unit home and then hit the highway for a maiden voyage!

I cant begin to describe the appreciation and thanks for the patience with me and all of my questions and concerns. If not for the input I may have talked myself out of this model and settled for something smaller.

You guys are awesome!


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

Congratulations! The love affair begins...

We have a RE Outback 5'r...and we love it! The big rear window, and easy viewing angles for evening relaxation are --- what can I say? --- relaxing.

I go through withdrawal whenever I don't have a campout on the calendar for the month. We try to go every month...sometimes twice... and I really like when I can back up my days off and go for 5 or 6 days straight.

Enjoy!


----------



## SkipBorn (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks! Yes, I am looking forward to our 1st time out even if it is only for a few days. I got the trade-in all cleaned out this weekend and ready to do the swap. Then it's on to bigger and better things!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

My 301BQ would kill me if she knew I was secretly lusting after a 298RE....


----------



## SkipBorn (Sep 11, 2011)

We brought the new Outback home last night finally. Had the trailer jack and WD hitch installed on it. What a nice trailer this is! Cant wait to get it out for the 1st run. It towed better than I thought possible with a trailer of this size! Quite impressed to say the least!


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

SkipBorn said:


> We brought the new Outback home last night finally. Had the trailer jack and WD hitch installed on it. What a nice trailer this is! Cant wait to get it out for the 1st run. It towed better than I thought possible with a trailer of this size! Quite impressed to say the least!


yes, it does tow nice and it does have a nice layout with lots of room. Since July 2010, We have put almost 10K miles on our 2011 295RE, about 120 days camping, several 3 + week trips. Can you tell we love it??


----------



## SkipBorn (Sep 11, 2011)

Ahhh, yes, it would seem that you really do enjoy the TT as I am sure we will too!

Seems like a very nice trailer and well thought out. Cant wait to get out in it and put it to some use!


----------

